# any advice



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Just putting this out to get a little advice, more of a what do I do now kinda thing. Have you met a complete stranger that you just felt comfortable with right from the get go ??. I had this happen to me the other night, I was a selfish little kid and traded away my saturday graveyard shift so that I could go clubbing with my friends, turns out it was okay this time. Anyway what happened was my friends and I were all at the cowboy bar, and my one friend asked me to take her home early, when I got back the bouncers made me go to the back of the line. Well, I was a little miffed, but hey I take things in stride. There was this young lady in line beside me, anyway we got to talking, nothing serious exchanging pleasantries and what not, finding out each others names and what we did etc...., so anyway when we got back into the club, she was polite and was like see ya later and all that, for some reason ( probably because I felt she was a nice girl), I just asked her if she wanted to go for coffee sometime, and she ya sure, so I asked for her number and she was in a bit of a hurry to find her friends so she told be she'd see me around later in the club, well I had to leave before I got a chance to see her later. So I'm guessing I'll have to take a chance on running into her again sometime. 
your thoughts.

Jeff


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Try the number first. If it's real, the door is wide open!!!

GOod luck!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes. And no. It could be "chemistry" or "co-misery", but you never know till you find out...... Be bold in love, eh?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I am assuming she was in too much of a hurry to give you her number? If so obviously she wasn't as interested as you otherwise she would have made the time. If she did give you a number but then ignored you the rest of the night (you didn't see her again) take that hint as well. Don't waste time thinking about it, if you see her again you see her again, don't go out of your way. Just my 2¢


----------



## boz (Jan 16, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking, too. If you see her you see her. Don't go out of your way looking for her.

Boz


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you all for your replies. Chrose & Boz, i was thinking the same way you are, if I see her again I see her again. I guess I just wanted to confirm my own thoughts.
thanks again,
Jeff.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

In order to experience pleasure there must also be pain . The universe and our world is based upon interconnected polarities .
I say pursue but with no expectations . Heck who knows , if it happens it does and if not , well what was lost ? Such is this game called life my friend...................................
have fun , Doug..............


----------

